# Oversea manufacturers



## losta23 (Oct 26, 2012)

I was looking at one of magic tradeshows sponsors which is manufactuer.com and they had a decent sized list of t-shirt companies anybody recommend a good over seas manufacturer? I saw they all do about the same minumum of 100 shirts but how do you know what your getting and how the quality of the shirt will be for screenprinting?


----------

